# F1's Fruitarian Gut Busting Journal



## Fruitarian One (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's some update photo's taken recently....

I've been doing exclusivly body weight training for about 5-7 months now and my knowledge of various exercises is pretty limited BUT getting better as I feel my way around...It's been a tough learning curve because I've pretty much been doing this by myself from the get go until now....I started out with a Body weight routine I found from a body building site...the routine really appealed to my nature and I've stuck to it ever sinse....I'm really happy with the results...I love the thought of building up my reps as this has given me results I've never got before....I'm currently looking to build my own routine from scratch so I can have something to go to every other month....just to change things up a bit....I love to just get out there and push myself...I think that's why I love Body weight stuff so much....

You can check out my journal for my workouts and as for diet I think most of you know that I'm a Fruitarian, this may seem odd to some of you but it really isn't a subject that is up for debate as far as I'm concerned as I would rather concentrate on the training side of things.(I'm not much into debates)  :wink: 

I looked into bodyweight stuff because I felt too dependant on equipment and regular weights weren't feeling natural to me I also wasn't getting the results I felt I should have after doing it for so many years....plus I think the BIGGEST reason was that I simply couldn't justify gym membership fee's!!!!!  

Anyway I hope that gave you some good background info...

See ya soon.. 8) 

Update:


















 :wink:


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 15, 2006)

Very solid workout...it even felt like I was getting stronger at times.

push ups, 100-100-100, max reps
Chin-ups, 20-20-20, max reps

SUPERSET

Squats, 60-50-40, max reps
Dips, 45-40-40, max reps

SUPERSET

Calf Raises, 1000-2050-1300, max reps
Handstand Push Ups, 15-20-17, max reps

SUPERSET

Crunches, 200-100-100, max reps
Pull-ups, 20-20-10, max reps

PB

Calf Raises, 2050


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 15, 2006)

Good workout ....came into it feeling a little tired but hey...it's Thurday and I've had a good week working out.....so....ain't nutton to it...but ta do it!!!

push ups, 103-100-100, max reps
Chin-ups, 22-20-20, max reps

SUPERSET

Squats, 50-40-40, max reps
Dips, 40-40-40, max reps

SUPERSET

Calf Raises, 1003-1004-1100, max reps
Handstand Push Ups, 12-13-10, max reps

SUPERSET

Crunches, 140-100-121, max reps
Pull-ups, 20-15-15, max reps


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I have no problem with an exclusive bodyweight workout. Personally I couldnt do without weights, but thats just me. But as far as your workouts they look pretty good.


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks buddy....We just gotta do what works for us!

Have a great work out!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2006)

It's refreshing to see someone getting results from a true BW program.
I have done a lot of body weight stuff in the past but now I do a mix of weights and BW stuff.
Are the squats that you do flat footed or are they hindu squats?
Do you every do things like pistols (one legged squats)? And 2000 + calf raises?? is that one legged or two?
Have you made many gains with your program? Your upper body looks good but what about your legs? 
Welcome to the board


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn, how long do those workouts take?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 15, 2006)

why do you have tattoos? why not join a gym?


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't keep stats! 

I've grown muscle but lost a lot of fat and retained water so I don't look any bigger...just more toned


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 15, 2006)

Interesting way of going about things. I don't think I could ever do strictly a bodyweight program, but your pushups and dips certainly are impressive rep wise. It looks like you're having good success with such a program.

I've also never heard of a Fruitarian... I could never go without my steak, chicken & salmon!


----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Fruitarian One (Jul 22, 2006)

Well...did good ....but that heat is fierce

Push ups, 100-100-100, max reps
Chin-ups, 20-20-20, max reps

SUPERSET

Squats, 60-40-40, max reps
Dips, 50-40-40, max reps

SUPERSET

Calf Raises, 1000-1000-1000, max reps
Handstand Push Ups, 17-14-14, max reps

SUPERSET

Crunches, 110-100-100, max reps
Pull-ups, 10-10-10, max reps


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool stuff. I suggest you add some bodyweight rows into your routine.


----------

